# I know it doesn't help but I'm so livid at my puppy



## kauai mommy (Jul 22, 2009)

I know it makes no difference but I found myself yelling at my furbaby this morning out of pure frustration. She looked at me like "mommy, why are you mad at me? What did I do?" with her ridiculously cute teddy bear face. I feel stupid to feel frustrated at her but I just couldn't help it.. 

My six month old Hava finally seemed to be getting the concept of exclusively going outside. She didn't have any accidents for six straight days even though I stopped crating her. Then I have a full day of pee and poo accidents. 

After six weeks of taking her out 10 times day and night with a whiteboard tracking her pee/poo patterns, I just feel so frustrated. How long must this level of vigilence go on? 

I know I shouldn't yell at her because it will only upset her and she doesn't understand why I'm yelling but she really pushed me over the edge this morning.

Am I expecting too much from a six month old puppy? Maybe she was sent to me so I can learn to build bottomless patience and devotion. 

I'm crating her for the next few days until she gets back on track... It's pathetic but I do feel a little better after writing this on this forum because I know I'm not the only one dealing with potty issues...


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

You will get through this! Be patient...how much does your puuy weigh?


----------



## kauai mommy (Jul 22, 2009)

She just turned six months yesterday and she's at 10 Lbs. She looks a lot like your Hava - Mostly black with white marking on her nozzle, paws, her neck, and tip of the tail :-0


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

i don't think it ever ends. my female knows where the pee pads are but she hates not being in the same room as me and will occasionally go on the rug or hardwood floor. the male is more independent and will run upstairs to use the pads.

whenever i get really frustrated with them (rarely) i try to remember that i invited them to live with me and that they are just dogs doing what comes naturally to them.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Going back to square 1 of training is what I've found is the best thing to do. My female (Miley) is 1 1/2 years old, and still has accidents in the house. Even though we have a poddy pad (which she also uses) in the next room. Lately she's been poo-ing when we eat, so she goes outside or in her kennel when we eat. I've just come to the conclusion that no dog is perfect. My male (tibetan terrier) never has an accident in the house, but he does have his faults....he hates thunderstorms and has a fear of small confined spaces such as his kennel. So we've quit kenneling him at night. But he never has an accident and can be trusted in the house without supervision. I keep thinking that maybe eventually, after going back to square 1 of training, that Miley will get it and do her duty outside. But it can be frustrating...hang in there!


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm with Renee...square one. These dogs seem to do better with a set structure and organization to their day; they need routine. If I change any routine with my guys they have accidents and they're 1.5 and 2.5...

Keep crating her or at least gating her off..keep your routine up..she'll figure it out again.


----------



## kauai mommy (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks for words of encouragement. Even though this is too common a problem with raising a puppy, it still helps to hear that set-backs are to be expected. I decided to work from home today so I kept her gated in the living where I can watch her... 

Back to squre one!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Six months is still young, Murphy is 7 months old and still has accidents occasionally too. Every time I think he's trained he happily proves me wrong! :laugh:

Don't be upset with yourself! Raising these little guys is hard work but soooo worth the effort!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Havanese (or perhaps all small dogs) Take longer than larger dogs. Someone here once said... it takes a year to be 100% percent certain of house training Neezers and that it is a short commitment for the up to 15 years of joy they will give you. That advice stayed with me and helped me through the ups and downs. Both my boys were pretty good by 7 months and each had a relapse at 10 months... every time back to vigilence and now I do not have to worry at all (hope I didn't jinx myself.) 

good luck and post pictures!


----------



## princessp (Aug 2, 2009)

I agree, it can be frustrating at times. We got Sami from a rescue when she was 11 months old and promptly found out that she wasn't potty trained. It took us a good 6 months to get her to use the pee pads and/or go outside consistently. We tried crate training her but it didn't work, she would just go in the crate and by the time we got home...eeewwww, what a mess!

Since Darin was a puppymill rescue, we can't put him in the crate either. He is coming along, though. He usually pees on the pads, pooping is another story. He will go in the general vicinity of the pad, but usually manages to miss most of it. He is difficult to train, too because he is so skittish, so if we catch him in the act and say NO to him, he takes off, flinging poo everywhere!

This is a side note on Sami - We have a fenced in backyard and let the dogs out the sliders. For some reason, Sami didn't like to go out in the backyard, so it was really hard to get her to go outside instead of using the pads all the time. My husband spoils her rotten and he likes to take her out the front door so now when I say "Let's go outdoors" to all the dogs, she'll come along with the other 2 like she is going to go out the back, then at the last minute, she cuts over to the couch and doesn't go out. I tell my husband that I don't take her out the "princess entrance" she needs to go out with the other Peons! lol


----------



## oogie-boogie (Jul 8, 2009)

I would have to agree with what most have been saying.
Be happy that atleast your pup was doing great for 6days straight. 
But remember that they are still puppies... which implies they are still going to have accidents. Just expect it. And another thing, there is always a misconception that it's the dogs fault. WRONG! it's the owners fault for not recognizing the signs.
Whenever Havanna has an accident, I get frustrated with myself first... then I train her.

For the most part, Havanna is already trainned... but We've had to start from square 1 twice now.

Just be patient. They are very smart dogs. They'll get it eventually.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

I like that...the "Princess Entrance"!! Miley has been inflicted with the "Princess" bug as well. When it's time to go outside, she often flips on her back, and wants to be CARRIED to the back door. I told her last night I was going to find her a doggie size "tiara".


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

It is very frustrating at times with the urine/poo accidents. Keep up the usual routines of going outside to potty. 

Anything going on in the home? Stress? Changes? Food changes? 

Hang in there, it does get better. Patience and love are required, you can do this. We are here for you.


----------



## kauai mommy (Jul 22, 2009)

Linda - actually, I did attempt to change her food on Monday due to her severe itchy skin symptoms that won't go away after going through Revolution/antibiotic treatments. I gave her Natural Balance Venison and Potato and she refused to eat the new kibbles. I couldn't watch it any longer and went back to her old food (Evo) on Wed. She must have been hungry because she's been cleaning her plate in one sitting every time, which is unusual for her. 

So maybe the drastic change in food intake on Wed threw her off the loop... 

I feel like I'm such an incompetent doggie mommy


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

You are doing great! Does your pup wag her tail and get all excited to see you? Huh....Yes! You are doing wonderful! We do need to see some more pictures though.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

I think what you are going through is so normal. Murphy would go a week without an accident then all of a sudden he would backslide. I was so darned frustrated but I thought back to when my children were being potty trained and that it was a process not a "one day your in diapers and the next day in big girl panties". Remembering this and also recognizing that there were long stretches when he was reliable helped me to have more hope that he would be fully trained at some point. We have had puppy gates in certain areas of our house but we are slowly removing them as Murphy shows he is reliable in that area as well. Good luck to you.

Holly & murphy


----------



## TAPAJ (Jun 21, 2009)

I just went through this myself and know how frustrating it can be. What was even more frustrating was how all the housebreaking training instructions assume your pup is 10 weeks old and never has a setback. Oh...and how they also assume that you brought your dog home so that you could leave it locked away from you in a crate all day. I have no idea if this article will help you, but it helped us. The article says this is for training an adult dog, but it worked for my then-8-month-old Hav. Anyway, for what it's worth, here's the link: bit.ly/15Srty

Good Luck...And don't worry--You are doing fine!
Tracy


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

kauai mommy said:


> Linda - actually, I did attempt to change her food on Monday due to her severe itchy skin symptoms that won't go away after going through Revolution/antibiotic treatments. I gave her Natural Balance Venison and Potato and she refused to eat the new kibbles. I couldn't watch it any longer and went back to her old food (Evo) on Wed. She must have been hungry because she's been cleaning her plate in one sitting every time, which is unusual for her.
> 
> So maybe the drastic change in food intake on Wed threw her off the loop...
> 
> I feel like I'm such an incompetent doggie mommy


Capote has food allergies too; I switched him to Pro Plan Sensitive stomach and they've disappeared. He used to lick his paws a lot and he had really bad staining around his face and paws from them; now it's all gone. Try that..maybe she'll like it..but you have to mix it in..start it slow.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

First of all, welcome to the Havanese Forum! Not sure what your name is... sorry. 

I've been through this, as many others have, and I know it's a terrible feeling. I also felt I was doing things wrong and why-oh-why couldn't they figure it out??!! :frusty: It took forever and they STILL manage to pee in the basement any time someone leaves the door open there. Mine are both 3.  We use a gate in the stairs so they dont' have run of the full house and we close doors to bedrooms. Just in case.

They will pee/mark in others' homes so I have to be extremely vigilant and/or but a belly band on them. It makes me feel like a 'bad doggy mom' too because everyone else has dogs that trained in mere weeks! :Cry: Starting at square one is a real pain in the patootie!

Missy, very good reminder! "Princessp" - too funny! LOL


----------



## kauai mommy (Jul 22, 2009)

*Picture of Kauai at 10 weeks*

Thanks everyone for words of encouragement. Here is a pictures of Kauai at around 10 weeks. I'm having some problem uploading pictures so hopefully this one works...

She had more accidents last night and this morning but we will get there eventually...  We're starting from square one again as everyone suggested.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

She is just adorable! Hang in there - she'll get it in her own time! It's kind of like training toddlers - some are potty trained so much earlier and easier than others.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

she's still a little baby ! Henry took a good year to learn to strengthen his bladder muscles.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Such a beautiful pup! Love the coloring! Hang in there....patience and you will be rewarded.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She's a cutie, looks a lot like my Scooter did when he was a puppy. Is she chocolate?

Potty training is the worst part of puppyhood IMO. If I didn't have to go through that I'd have lots more doggies! Murphy does so well for a while and then, like today, he just seems to forget. He and Scooter had gotten some paper and were shredding it like crazy when I heard the sound of tinkle hitting the paper! He never even moved and was right in front of us. I yelled NO and he ran and hid. I guess he knew he shouldn't have done it but, just like a toddler, he was too busy to stop what he was doing for a potty break.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

kauai mommy said:


> I know it makes no difference but I found myself yelling at my furbaby this morning out of pure frustration. She looked at me like "mommy, why are you mad at me? What did I do?" with her ridiculously cute teddy bear face. I feel stupid to feel frustrated at her but I just couldn't help it..
> 
> My six month old Hava finally seemed to be getting the concept of exclusively going outside. She didn't have any accidents for six straight days even though I stopped crating her. Then I have a full day of pee and poo accidents.
> 
> ...


You have answered your own questions. You seem to know exactly what to do. You know the mistake you made. Congratulate yourself on that. We are all human. Mistakes are a wondeful teaching aid -- if we recognize them. You will be fine.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Just to give you a little insight from my point of view.

I had a sheltie that peed 1 time in my home in 12+ years.
I had another sheltie that took what seemed like forever---at least 3-4 months(guessing)

Neither of these dogs ever have(had) accidents--ZERO.

There is a big big difference with small breed dogs and havs in particular. Some folks are really lucky and get it mastered in around 6-8months (on here). I knew that havanese were hard to housebreak before I ever got one,but I got one anyway.

I was home all the time with Quince,pulled up every rug,didn't allow him on carpet and watched him like a hawk. I mean.....LIKE A HAWK! I crated him every single time I could not have my full attention on him and diligently every single night till he was over a year old. Quincy is housebroke and has did wonderfully. I think the thing you need to remember is be strict. Set the rules you will use and follow through yourself 100% of the time. If you crate,and then not you can expect accidents over and over again. Decide what works best for you and always do that. The more consistant you are,the better dog you will have in the end.

Just my 2 cents!:thumb:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Julie said:


> Just to give you a little insight from my point of view.
> 
> I had a sheltie that peed 1 time in my home in 12+ years.
> I had another sheltie that took what seemed like forever---at least 3-4 months(guessing)
> ...


I couldn't agree more Julie, consistency is the key. Starting from the breeder is also important. That is why pet store (puppy mill) puppies are a nightmare to train.


----------



## Forbulous (Mar 23, 2009)

Thank you SO MUCH for posting this! 
I too have so 'peed off" at my dog for the SAME thing. 
My Molly is 20 months old and will do great for a week or two and then will pee looking right at me! And it infuriates me.
I do my best to stay cool AND not take it personally. 
And I feel HORRIBLE when I yell "NO" as she is peeing and then she runs as fast as she can to her crate terrified....


----------

